# للباحثين عن سوفت وير يحسب لهم كل ما يتعلق بالخلايا الشمسية أقدم لكم موقع فوق رائع



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يوليو 2006)

وصلتني رسالة من أحد أعضاء المنتدى بالموقع التالي:

http://www.solarexpert.com/Photovoltaics.html

ويمتاز الموقع بالتالي:

أولا : معلومات مبسطة عن النظام الشمسي بالكامل

ثانيا وهو الأهم: في أسفل الصفحة الأولى مجموعة روابط لبرامج أون لاين تحسب الكثير من الحسابات

الهامة كحساب عدد الخلايا التي تحتاجها وهو ما سبق أنزلته على صورة مشاركة لكن هنا الميزة أن

البرنامج سينجز لك كامل الحسابات الضرورية

[BLINK]أنصحكم بزيارته[/BLINK]​
بارك الله فيكم

:78:​


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم...
موضوع قيم بارك الله بكم


----------



## صاحب النقب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأسكنكم الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## iljam (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## mahjas (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم الموقع المعلن فعلا قيم جدا


----------



## saad-abdou (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## simawin (2 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## sali ser (12 ديسمبر 2007)

**************جزاك الله خيرا************


----------



## kana (8 فبراير 2009)

thank you vary much 
i wish more 
it' s vary good


----------



## badamalek (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## طاقة (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا موقع جميل


----------



## kana (16 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much 
i want more in formation


----------



## mandz (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

